# Looking For POD Fulfillment Service



## RightAce (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello,

I am currently working with Printful for my start up t-shirt business but I am not sure that they are the best option for me ( I do like all the option that they offer though ). So, I am hoping to find another quality, and reasonably priced, option.

I am looking for DTG printing and all-over sublimation printing. I would also like to have my logo put on the shirt ( tear away label shirts preferred ). And white label service. I will be selling via my own website, so possible integration would be a huge bonus! 

Any recommendations?


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

To find the related printing provider in your area, check it out PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com which is huge dictionary for any kind of printing needs.


----------



## RightAce (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks. Most of the listings in my area seem to have gone out of business. And, so far, none seem to offer the services that I am looking for. I live in Washington state, in case any one knows of any that do that I may have overlooked.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

RightAce said:


> Thanks. Most of the listings in my area seem to have gone out of business. And, so far, none seem to offer the services that I am looking for. I live in *Washington state*, in case any one knows of any that do that I may have overlooked.


Ha! Well, Amazon probably has more Kornit printers than anyone else. But they only use them for Merch By Amazon, so


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

I think that PrintAura do all that you are wanting
printauraDOTcom

I think they are a member here too


----------

